# Yamaha concept bike



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 6, 2011)

I really like this:
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/12/yamahas-gorgeous-bicycle-with-an-engine/?mbid=ob_ppc_auto
No pedals, so it doesn't quite qualify as a bicycle but it sure is pretty!


----------

